# Tips for stopping high pitched crying in crate



## Saphira (Nov 2, 2008)

Saphira is 5 months old, we've had her since she was 2 months old. For the most part she is crate trained... when she is sleeping. There are times when she needs to be in her crate, for example when my children are eating or a guest is visiting. Or I am working with one of my other dogs.

Putting her in another room isn't an option, she cries more hysterically. We thought she would have stopped by now, but it is higher pitched than ever. We've tried giving her rawhides, kongs, putting a blanket over her crate. Nothing works.

She is a very mouthy pup, and sometimes my family needs some downtime, instead of having to follow her around costantly and make sure she isnt eating toys, or gloves, or pulling the TP off the roll. 

Please give us some tips to try, we have tried training "hush!", throwing cans at her crate, squeaking, ect. We just need some downtime every once in a while, and I'm afraid my family is converting over to HER needs, and abandoning our own!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Saphira said:


> Saphira is 5 months old, we've had her since she was 2 months old. For the most part she is crate trained... when she is sleeping. There are times when she needs to be in her crate, for example when my children are eating or a guest is visiting. Or I am working with one of my other dogs.
> 
> Putting her in another room isn't an option, she cries more hysterically. We thought she would have stopped by now, but it is higher pitched than ever. We've tried giving her rawhides, kongs, putting a blanket over her crate. Nothing works.
> 
> ...



Do I understand correctly she is accustomed to sleeping in her crate at night, but not for brief periods of time during the day while in your presence?

Is your home set up in such a way where she can be behind a babygate in a hallway or room where she can see what is going on? 

Working on other skills like sit stays and down stays...waiting at the door...sitting while being leashed and unleashed..waiting for her food....loose leash walking ...will help feed off one another and build a more confident dog with a measure of self-control...


----------



## Buddy Banana (Aug 11, 2007)

> We've tried giving her rawhides, kongs, putting a blanket over her crate. Nothing works.


You have answered your own question here really - you have basically been giving attention and trying lots of different things where you need to completely ignore and blank the behaviour, even if it is driving you up the wall! This is the quickest way for her to learn she does not attention for whining.
DO NOT ever use a crate as a punishment as this will also make it a bad place to be and she will always be anxious and cry in it.
If you want to give her something in the crate you need to have a special toy/treat what she only has in the crate and NOWHERE else...make it fun and exciting to be there!



> Please give us some tips to try, we have tried training "hush!", throwing cans at her crate, squeaking, ect. We just need some downtime every once in a while, and I'm afraid my family is converting over to HER needs, and abandoning our own!!!


You do need to think of your own needs first because a happy and calm owner = a happy and calm dog, a frustrated stressed owner also = a frustrated and stressed dog!
Do not however throw anything at the crate EVER...your making it worse if you do this and you will end up with an anxious and fearful dog who has no trust in you, you will also teach her to be scared of the crate and then she will continue crying in it!
Don't speak to her, don't look at her, just put her in with a great toy, walk away, shut the door and DO NOT enter the room unless she is quiet.

Good luck


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the same sort of problem with Tysen and he is coming up on 2 yoa. Can sleep in his crate all night every night no problem. His crate is in my bedroom. He has even gone into his crate by himself with me in the living room. But if I put him in there and close the crate during the day and walk out the crying and stuff goes on. So I am very interested to hear what the experts have to say.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Bock said:


> I have the same sort of problem with Tysen and he is coming up on 2 yoa. Can sleep in his crate all night every night no problem. His crate is in my bedroom. He has even gone into his crate by himself with me in the living room. But if I put him in there and close the crate during the day and walk out the crying and stuff goes on. So I am very interested to hear what the experts have to say.


Maybe he is lonely.  I have two goldens and as long as their crates are in the same room then they are quiet and peaceful.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Is she isolated from seeing you and your familily? Lucky was in and out of his crate all through the day and was very secure with that. His crate was out where we were.....if he had been in total isolation and we were in another room, I don't think he would have liked that....


I hope you figure it out....


----------



## Soda (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know about being an expert but here is what has worked with all my dogs. Put some kibble in a kong with your puppy in the crate. (tough toy with a hole in it) I've used a food filled kong with just about every puppy/dog. It keeps the time spent in a crate to be a positive thing and gives the dog something to do. I still give my dogs a treat for going in their kennel with commanded. Reinforces positive behavior. If that doesn't do the trick here is several other things that I've done when nothing else worked.

1. Unrewarded behavior extingishes itself. If you can stand it don't respond to the puppy's behavior. Even telling her to shush is reward because she gets interaction. Make sure you take her outside to do business before putting her in the crate. That way you're sure she has her basic needs met and is only trying to get attention. Make sure she is exercised well so that she doesn't have any pent up energy.

2. If it's over the top and you just can't deal with it any more I use a spray bottle with water. When the puppy continues beyond what is reasonable she gets a sqirt. Don't say anything just squirt her a couple of times.

3. Cover the crate. Sometimes covering the crate and decreasing the stimulation helps. 

4. One other thing that worked with my water loving red puppy was using an empty plastic water bottle or pop can with a couple of pennies in it. When puppy howls too much I shake it above the crate and give the uh-huh...quiet. It gets their attention and stops the behavior. I started with the plasic and had to progress to the louder pitch of the can with this dog. He's a little hard headed at times.

The only other thing I've done for extreme cases is bang an empty pop can on the outside of the kennel every time the puppy howls. I wouldn't suggest going to this extreme first you certainly don't want to promote sound sensitivity but use as a last resort maybe.

And the last thing would be ear plugs for you and your family!....I understand needing the break at times! Good luck.


----------

